# OBS C# wrapper multiple monitor fullscreen



## daye (Mar 29, 2017)

Need help exporting the functionality that allows OBS to fullscreen on multiple monitors.
I am currently using a C# wrapper here:
https://github.com/ilosvideos/libobs-sharp

the fullscreen projector functionality for OBS Studio is here:
https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studi...5430ad77b79f62319132/UI/window-basic-main.cpp

This wrapper is missing the fullscreen capabilities that OBS has.  I tried to implement this myself but if I duplicate the screen then the game capture and the camera stop capturing because now it is being used by two screens.  I am looking for a way to export and import this feature into C#


----------

